# معاني اسماء بعض  الدول



## فادية (5 مارس 2009)

*معاني أسماء بعض الدول *
*



السعودية 
نسبة إلى العائلة المالكة آل سعود.*

*الكويت
تصغير كوت وهو قلعه محاطة بسور وخندق تصغيرها كويت والكوت قلعة 
بناها ابن عريعر قي الأراضي الكويتية والتي كانت تسمي بالرين فالكويت 
نسبة إليها .*

*البحرين 
نسبة إلى البحر المالح والعيون العذبة حيث أن البحرين كان يطلق على بلاد 
تشمل الأحساء وما جاورها في شرق المملكة وكانت هناك عيون مياه عذبة 
تصب في البحر وكان المالح والعذب يلتقيان في آن واحد*

*قطر 
نسبة إلي قطر المطر لأنها كانت مشهورة بأمطارها الكثيرة 0 وقيل 
نسبة إلي الشاعر القطري بن الفجاءة .*

*الإمارات العربية المتحدة*
*1- أبو ظبي
سميت بذلك لأنها كانت موطن الظباء وقالوا أيضا بان صيادا اصطاد ظبيا
في تلك الجزيرة بعد عناء ولما امسكه كان متعبا من العطش فذهب يبحث 
عن بئر فلما وجده كان البئر قد جف فمات الصياد والظبي واكتشفت 
جثتاهما فيما بعد قرب البئر فسموا البئر ( ابو ظبي (*

*2- دبي 
تصغير دبا وهو الجراد الذي لم تثبت له الأجنحة بعد سميت بذلك لأنها
كان ينتشر فيها الجراد آنذاك قبل أن تسكن وكذلك من أسمائها ( الوصل (*

*3- الشارقة 
سميت بذلك لوقوعها في أقصى الشرق من الإمارات التي كانت معروفة آنذاك.*

*4 - عجمان
سميت بذلك نسبة إلي قبيلة العجمان العربية .*

*5** - أم القوين
اصل تسميتها ( أم القوتين ) لان موقعها كان نقطة تجمع للوحدات البرية والبحرية أيام الحروب البرتغالية وغيرها .*

*6 - راس الخيمة
نسبة إلى الخيمة التي كانت تنصبها الملكة الزباء على قمة جبل واسمها القديم ( جلفار ( .*

*7 - الفجيرة
نسبة إلى تفجر الينابيع المائية من تحت الجبال الموجودة هناك .*
*عمان 
قيل بأنه اسم رجل وقيل انه من عمن يعمن أي أقام فهو عامٍٍٍٍ أي مقيم .*

*فلسطين
كلمة فلسطين تعود لقوم اسمهم الفلسطر سكنوا أرض فلسطين منذ قديم الزمان .*

*لبنان
لفظ مستمد من اللغات السامية القديمة، وهو مشتق من جذر ثلاثي مشترك بين جميع اللغات السامية هو "لبن" ومعناه "أبيض" .*

*سورية
من اللغة السنسكريتية وتكتب بالألف الطويلة ( سوريا ) ومعنى الاسم الشمس .*

*مصر
قد عرفت منذ فترة مبكرة بتسميات قريبة من كلمة مصر الحالية، أما عن الأصل المصري لتلك الكلمة " مجر" أو " مشِر "، والتي تعني المكنون أو المُحصّن .
*
*القاهرة 
نسبة إلى نجم في السماء قدر طلوعه عند البدء في بناء المدينة على يد جوهر الصقلي في يوليو 969 م وهذا النجم اسمه قاهر الفلك .*

*أفغانستان 
كان تسمي قديما باسم خراسان وهي كلمة فارسية واسمها الأرض التي تشرق منها الشمس .*

*تركيا 
جاءت هذه الكلمة من الترك وهو الشعب البدوي الذي عاش في القرن السادس الميلادي .*

*الصين 
اشتق اسمها من أول إمبراطور وهو تسين شي هوانج تي*

*أثينا 
عاصمة اليونان واشتق اسمها من اسم إله أثينا زيوس إله الحكمة والفنون والعلوم عند الإغريق .*

*بريطانيا 
أخذ اسمها من مقاطعة بريطانيا في شمال فرنسا على بحر المانش .*

*إنجلترا 
معناها بلاد الملائكة .*

*ليبيريا 
معناها الحرية وهي نسبه إلى الأفارقة الذين تحرروا من العبودية في أمريكا ثم عادوا إلى أفريقيا لكي يؤسسوا دولتهم ليبيريا . *

*بولندا 
اشتق اسمها من القبائل السلافية التي تدعى البولاند ومعناها الحقل لأنهم كانوا يعملوا في زراعة الحقول .*

*اتشيلي 
معناها بالهندي المكان التي ينتهي به الأرض .*

*المكسيك 
اشتق اسمها من الحضارات التي عاشت في أرضها وكانت تسمى مكسيكا .*

*النمسا 
معناها الأراضي المشرقة لأنها كانت واقعة شرق مملكة شارلمان .*

*ألمانيا 
أي دوتشلاند أي بلاد الرجال .*

*روسيا 
بلاد البحارة وكانت تسمى قديما موسوفيتا لذلك نسبت إليها العاصمة موسكو.*

*اليابان 
كلمه صينية معناها بلاد الشمس المشرقة واسمها باللغة اليابانية ليبون أي الشمس المشرقة .*

*اليمن
تعني (اليُمن) والخير والبركة, لأنّها أيمن الأرض(كما في معجم البلدان: 5/ 447, تاريخ مدينة دمشق: 1/ 10(*

*جزر الكناري
اخذت اسمها من الجرو... حيث ان اسمها اللاتيني هو Insularia Canaria والذي يعني جزر الجراء. (جمع جرو) !!*​​


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا فاديه 

شكراااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووووي

ومفيد يا فادية الف شكر ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جاااااااااامد
ميرسى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

*حلو معنى مصر 
الواحد لقى حاجة حلوة فيها
وطبعا اكيد عاجبك يا فوفه
بلد الحبيب بقى هههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا فاديه
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل اكتير *
*شكرا *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا فاديه 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

معلومات راااائعه يا فاديه

شكراااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يا فاديه ​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا يا قمر​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 

*مرورك الاجمل عزيزتي كاندي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

coptic man قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووي​
> 
> 
> ومفيد يا فادية الف شكر ربنا يباركك​


 
*ميرسي يا باشا مرورك الاحلى *
*منور الموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جاااااااااامد*
> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى*


 

*مرورك رائع يا دون دون*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلو معنى مصر *
> *الواحد لقى حاجة حلوة فيها*
> *وطبعا اكيد عاجبك يا فوفه*
> *بلد الحبيب بقى هههههههه*
> ...


 

*دايما بتحرجيني يا فتووووووووووووووووووووت*
*طبعا عاجبني هههههههههههههههه*
*نورتي الموضووووووووووع*​


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع يا فاديه
> ميرسى ليكى


 
*ميرسي عزيزتي على مرورك الجميل *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع جميل اكتير *
> 
> 
> *شكرا *​


*مرورك الاجمل *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا فاديه ​
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


* ميرسي عزيزي لمرورك الجميل *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات راااائعه يا فاديه
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*عفوووووووووووا يا كليمو *
*ميرسي لمرورك عزيزي*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتييييييير فادية
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فادية (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرا  لمرورك  الجميل  عزيزتي  بريسكلا*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## holiness (9 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع .. 

و ياريت نعرف ما معنى اسامي باقي الدول مثل العراق , الاردن , المغرب و  ................... الخ 

موضوع مفيد ربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (9 مارس 2009)

معلومات جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا 
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا فادية
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (15 يونيو 2009)

*معاني اسماء الدول بعض الدول العربيه والاجنبيه(ثقافه عامه؟؟؟؟*

معاني أسماء الدول .. رآآئع

معلومات عجبتني وحبيت أنقلها لكم .., 

معاني أسماء الدول

تفضلوا.

.

السعودية


نسبة إلى العائلة المالكة آل سعود .



الكويت

تصغير كوت وهو قلعه محاطة بسور وخندق تصغيرها كويت والكوت قلعة 
بناها ابن عريعر قي الأراضي الكويتية والتي كانت تسمي بالرين فالكويت 
نسبة إليها .







البحرين

نسبة إلى البحر المالح والعيون العذبة حيث أن البحرين كان يطلق على بلاد 
تشمل الأحساء وما جاورها في شرق المملكة وكانت هناك عيون مياه عذبة 
تصب في البحر وكان المالح والعذب يلتقيان في آن واحد







قطر

نسبة إلي قطر المطر لأنها كانت مشهورة بأمطارها الكثيرة 0 وقيل 
نسبة إلي الشاعر القطري بن الفجاءة .







الإمارات العربية المتحدة






1-أبو ظبي

سميت بذلك لأنها كانت موطن الظباء وقالوا أيضا بان صيادا اصطاد ظبيا
في تلك الجزيرة بعد عناء ولما امسكه كان متعبا من العطش فذهب يبحث 
عن بئر فلما وجده كان البئر قد جف فمات الصياد والظبي واكتشفت 
جثتاهما فيما بعد قرب البئر فسموا البئر ( ابو ظبي )



3-دبي 

تصغير دبا وهو الجراد الذي لم تثبت له الأجنحة بعد سميت بذلك لأنها
كان ينتشر فيها الجراد آنذاك قبل أن تسكن وكذلك من أسمائها ( الوصل )



3- الشارقة 

سميت بذلك لوقوعها في أقصى الشرق من الإمارات التي كانت معروفة آنذاك.


4- عجمان

سميت بذلك نسبة إلي قبيلة العجمان العربية .



5 - أم القوين

اصل تسميتها ( أم القوتين ) لان موقعها كان نقطة تجمع للوحدات البرية والبحرية أيام الحروب البرتغالية وغيرها .



6 - راس الخيمة

نسبة إلى الخيمة التي كانت تنصبها الملكة الزباء على قمة جبل واسمها القديم ( جلفار ) .



7 - الفجيرة

نسبة إلى تفجر الينابيع المائية من تحت الجبال الموجودة هناك .

* * * 


عمان

قيل بأنه اسم رجل وقيل انه من عمن يعمن أي أقام فهو عامٍٍٍٍ أي مقيم .







فلسطين

كلمة فلسطين تعود لقوم اسمهم الفلسطر سكنوا أرض فلسطين منذ قديم الزمان .







لبنان

لفظ مستمد من اللغات السامية القديمة، وهو مشتق من جذر ثلاثي مشترك بين جميع اللغات السامية هو "لبن" ومعناه "أبيض" .






سورية

من اللغة السنسكريتية وتكتب بالألف الطويلة ( سوريا ) ومعنى الاسم الشمس .






مصر

قد عرفت منذ فترة مبكرة بتسميات قريبة من كلمة مصر الحالية، أما عن الأصل المصري لتلك الكلمة " مجر" أو " مشِر "، والتي تعني المكنون أو المُحصّن .






القاهرة

نسبة إلى نجم في السماء قدر طلوعه عند البدء في بناء المدينة على يد جوهر الصقلي في يوليو 969 م وهذا النجم اسمه قاهر الفلك .



أفغانستان 

كان تسمي قديما باسم خراسان وهي كلمة فارسية واسمها الأرض التي تشرق منها الشمس .



تركيا

جاءت هذه الكلمة من الترك وهو الشعب البدوي الذي عاش في القرن السادس الميلادي .






الصين

اشتق اسمها من أول إمبراطور وهو تسين شي هوانج تي



أثينا

عاصمة اليونان واشتق اسمها من اسم إله أثينا زيوس إله الحكمة والفنون والعلوم عند الإغريق .






بريطانيا

أخذ اسمها من مقاطعة بريطانيا في شمال فرنسا على بحر المانش .






إنجلترا 

معناها بلاد الملائكة .



ليبيريا

معناها الحرية وهي نسبه إلى الأفارقة الذين تحرروا من العبودية في أمريكا ثم عادوا إلى أفريقيا لكي يؤسسوا دولتهم ليبيريا .




بولندا

اشتق اسمها من القبائل السلافية التي تدعى البولاند ومعناها الحقل لأنهم كانوا يعملوا في زراعة الحقول .



التشيلي

معناها بالهندي المكان التي ينتهي به الأرض .



المكسيك

اشتق اسمها من الحضارات التي عاشت في أرضها وكانت تسمى مكسيكا .

النمسا

معناها الأراضي المشرقة لأنها كانت واقعة شرق مملكة شارلمان .



ألمانيا 

أي دوتشلاند أي بلاد الرجال .






روسيا 

بلاد البحارة وكانت تسمى قديما موسوفيتا لذلك نسبت إليها العاصمة موسكو.








اليابان 

كلمه صينية معناها بلاد الشمس المشرقة واسمها باللغة اليابانية ليبون أي الشمس المشرقة 




اليمن

تعني (اليُمن) والخير والبركة, لأنّها أيمن الأرض(كما في معجم البلدان: 5/ 447, تاريخ مدينة دمشق: 1/ 10)



جزر الكناري







اخذت اسمها من الجرو... حيث ان اسمها اللاتيني هو Insularia Canaria والذي يعني جزر الجراء. (جمع جرو) !!!​


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار
شكرا جوجينا لمجهودك حبيبتى *


----------



## كوك (15 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
*وتسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يونيو 2009)

*مرررررررررررررررررررررررسي فادية ​*


----------

